# Filter baffle for marine land HEX 5?



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a marineland HEX 5g tank. well, my betta is having a hard time with the strong filter current that push him away and he always try to fight the current (which is kinda funny). 

Does anyone here have the same tank and having troubles with the strong current for their betta? what did you guys do to prevent it? how did you make your own filter baffle? please share some tips or can you post pictures? 

thank you.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

hmboyz said:


> I have a marineland HEX 5g tank. well, my betta is having a hard time with the strong filter current that push him away and he always try to fight the current (which is kinda funny).
> 
> Does anyone here have the same tank and having troubles with the strong current for their betta? what did you guys do to prevent it? how did you make your own filter baffle? please share some tips or can you post pictures?
> 
> thank you.


 I do, I do! And I resented my tank for the longest time for that filter!

I cant find Aquarium sponge anywhere for the life of me, so I had to seriously DIY my filter's baffle. I made it work, though! 

But, before I give you the link and lo down on my overly complicated baffle, here are other, much easier ways:

AQ sponge... Easiest way ever. Find a good brand (ONLY AQ) and rubber band it to the outtake (waterfall) and have it dip partially into the water, breaking into the surface.

Soft, fake plants (jammed into/banded to the outtake)..A cheap way that works, too- get a leafy fake plant (make sure its betta safe!!) and do much the same as you would with the sponge. Either rubber band or put the tips into the holes for the outtake. However, if you di this, it will probably make your bio wheel not spin.

Fake plants on the surface help diffuse the water. Get a betta safe, quality plant that doesnt really move and place it below the waterfall. They sell cute lily pads which would work really well for this. 

Natural plants (like water lettuce) can also work, but are, of course...live ;D

Annndd for mine. Ive gotta find the link...Let me know if you still want it. Its srsly over complicated because I have zero stores at my disposal at school to get stuff ;p


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

wow.. thanks! it would be a great if you can send me a link too. thanks for the tip!


----------



## gummi (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the aquarium sponge method. It's simple, effective, and it gives you extra surface area for biological filtration to boot.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

where can i buy those type of sponge?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

hmboyz said:


> where can i buy those type of sponge?


At a pet/fish store. AquaClear brand is pretty popular and Imagine is another brand. It is also called aquarium filter foam in case you as for a sponge & they don't know what you're talking about. :-D


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Try this first ;3 ^


----------



## HarlequinBBRM (Jun 17, 2011)

I had the same problem! Currently using the sponge in front of the "waterfall" and working great so far!


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm planning on using the sponge method. Anyone have any picture so I could get an idea on the setup?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Shaon said:


> I'm planning on using the sponge method. Anyone have any picture so I could get an idea on the setup?


Here ya go! :-D


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you Lion Mom!!! You are a LIFESAVER!! 

Your tank is gorgeous :O Making me jealous >.>


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Shaon said:


> Thank you Lion Mom!!! You are a LIFESAVER!!
> 
> Your tank is gorgeous :O Making me jealous >.>


You are MORE than welcome! :-D

And, thank you, but that tank is COMPLETELY different now and, sadly, the fish in the pic (Prince) passed away last month.


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

My most sincere condolences


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Shaon said:


> My most sincere condolences


Thank you very much!


----------

